# Anyone else get black colored finger tips w working w certain woods?



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love to know I am not the only one here.

Yesterday I was running some Mahogany boards through the planer and after a while I noticed that the tips of my fingers had turned a blackish color almost like they would look after touching a bunch of newspaper. They also had a bunch of little black spots.

I have had the same reaction when working with Red Oak and Walnut. The spots and color usually only appear when there is a lot of direct contact with the wood dust. Most of the time I get the reaction when sanding or planing the wood. Just touching the boards does not cause a reaction.

The black spots and color do not wash off and the finger tips will return to normal color by the next day.

I am sure this is an allergic reaction of some kind but I was just curious if anyone else has had this happen to them. I guess I just want to know if its somewhat common or if I have this super rare reaction to these woods.

I have no other allergic reaction symptoms other then the discolored fingertips. I do avoid a lot of contact when working with these woods but sometimes you cant avoid it.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Walnut will stain your hands, it is from the oil in the wood.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Again for the Oil, If you are not itching or Peeling skin, Probably NOT an allergic reaction !!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree that it is the oil from the wood but the oils in the wood don't do this to everyone do they? I guess I don't much care what causes it but I more want to know if anyone else has same reaction.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes same reaction !!

I Scrape with the Fingernail & soap & water


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

DaddyZ- That makes me feel better. I was hoping it wasn't just me


----------



## CptWingnut (Feb 3, 2011)

Whenever we harvest walnuts the juice from the hulls will turn whatever is touches, especially skin, black, I would imagine there is a relation.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Probably just a precursor to turning into a cigar store indian 
Seriously I think it's a reaction with the oils in your skin and the oils in the wood.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I get it from red oak and walnut. Haven't run enough mahogany at once to know.

On recent juniper projects I could feel a minor reaction in my hands.

The red oak shows purple on my fingers.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

It's the tannons in the wood, wash your hands with lemon juice and gone.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have worked with all three of those woods, especially mahogany and have never had that happen.

In fact I have worked with almost every exotic wood and the only one that did that was Gabon ebony. That is not surprising though since it's black, but it does just wash off so it's only the sawdust.

I have yet to find anything that I am allergic to, so that may help. (I always remember poor Blake)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup, I have had the inky fingertips from mahogany and black walnut.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, Alan ******************** is right….can't remember the specifics, but it's a reaction of the Tannic Acid in the wood, with the Iron(?) I believe it is, on your skin. 
Different people have different reactions. It all depends on the amount of Tannins in the wood and the amount your hands sweat.
I typically don't have a really bad reaction, but my hands are usually drier than a popcorn fart….depends on the time of the year.

Red oak and a lot of chisel work(Iron) = black hands for me.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have found that air dried wood has more oils and the like than kiln dried lumber. May account for the wide swings of reactions. I have some aromatic cedar that was kiln dried and some that was air dried and the differences in fragrance is significant. I just finished a walnut jewelry box and had the same issues on my hands.

Thanks for the tip of lemon juice, never tried that, always used Lava soap (takes everything off).


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Like Lee mentioned above, red oak turns my fingertips dark purple every time, almost black.


----------



## Cobwobbler (Aug 5, 2011)

I got similar reaction after sanding some oak, not as bad as that but it soon went away.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I get it from refurbing hand planes, Dan


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

I have always wondered why some people get stained hands and others don't. My hands do not stain with any wood green or dry. I have been handling the common culprits for over 25 years.
I would guess it has something to do with body chemistry, pH or something similar.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I got that while working with redwood for a pergola last friday. 
I though it was an alergic reaction until I read this forum.

I followed *alan ********************* advise and washed my hand with some lemon juice et voila, it's all gone.

Thanks alan ********************!


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

It's good stuff! -keep the finger rot away!!


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

I would use gloves-thin nitrile type. 
Be especially careful with repurposed/recycled boards. Some chemicals used on the wood may be hazardous. Chromium, creosote, CCA, penta and old paint products used lots of metals. 
Protect yourself-eyes, lungs, open skin, ears. Always plan ahead on the personal protective equipment for the job. If you have severe reaction -get treatment and let somone know about it,. How bout a bracelet. Or maybe the "I've fallen and I can't get up." Life alerting. Like lots of you have already.
Besides its cool to look like Abby Schuito (NCIS) when in full PPE. So hot!!


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

I get the same stains working with oak (white and red), walnut, and purple heart. No adverse effects other than the coloring of the skin. Much worse in the summer when I sweat a lot than in the cool, low humidity days of winter, so I feel it is something in what I sweat out.

Could be cheap beer.

Go


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I work with red and white oak and I don't have this problem. I don't drink beer either so maybe we have isolated the problem….LOL


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you guys nailed it (Gofor and Grandpa). I drink Milwaukee's Best which is about as cheap as beer gets. I thought it was the red oak. I was willing to give up the oak, but now I guess I'll have to live with it, because I'm not giving up the beer. If I drink enough, I won't care what color my fingers are.


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

An interesting web site for those concerned about allergies and toxicity:
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## dstenson (Sep 27, 2008)

I know I'm late to the discussion, but I get purple fingertips as well. I did some research as to why and as others have pointed out, it's a combination of the tanins in the wood, steel and acid (in your sweat).

And lemon juice is the trick to get cleaned up…or just wait a day or two…


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I once had a purpleheart splinter in the palm of my hand. The resulting dye stain lasted nearly ten years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Oil in the wood causes a reaction, some have little or none, some have a very bad reaction. Yours sounds in the middle, at least you are not sick and such. My Mother cannot breath in any vapors from lacquor, terrible headaches sick to the stomach etc etc. Was fine then one day it set in. Sucks I know. Myself I have never noticed any reaction to wood or the checmicals. Only alergic reaction I have in life is to my ex-wife. (laughing)


----------

